# Fièvre



## Pernety (18 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes ,

Je voudrai savoir selon vous à partir de quelle température vous n'acceptez pas  l'enfant et quand il est chez vous et que la fièvre monte pareil à partir de quel degré de fièvre vous n'acceptez plus l'enfant.
Pour ma part 38,5 cela commence à être de la fièvre.
Car les parents sont assez stupéfiants en tout. J'ai du mal à les comprendre.
Je vous remercie toutes pour vos précieux conseils.


----------



## Griselda (18 Septembre 2022)

Le protocole anti COVID dit que les Parents doivent consulter un médecin pour leur enfant dès 38° car les études ont montrées que ces dernières années avec la montée du chauffage dans les habitations la température corporel standard s'est abaissée à 36.5 et non 37.2, c'est pourquoi à 38° c'est bien une température.

Par contre ce n'est pas à toi de refuser ou accepter un enfant. C'est au Parent de savoir que son enfant est fiévreux donc il doit s'en occuper.


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Septembre 2022)

Dans mon contrat est noté l'obligation de la prise d'un avis médical si fièvre à partir de 38 avant un retour en accueil collectif tant pour le bien être et la sécurité de l'enfant que par respect de la santé des autres enfants accueillis et de l'assistant maternel. Également il est stipulé qu'en cas de survenue de température durant le temps d'accueil un parent s'engage à venir chercher l'enfant et le retour de l'enfant en accueil est conditionné à la prise d'un avis médical.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Heu ... un enfant peut avoir de la fièvre UNE journée et le lendemain PLUS RIEN.


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bien sûr. Moi aussi quand j'ai eu la covid j'ai eu de la température une seule journée mais j'étais quand même contagieuse. Et la température peut n'être qu'un symptôme.


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Catie 

Les médecins ne peuvent pas dire parfois le jour même ce qu’a l’enfant. Ils demandent de ne pas venir le jour même mais d’attendre 2 jours , car ça peut être les dents. 

C’est ce qui est dit aux parents sinon les médecins seraient HYPER débordés.

D’ailleurs, lorsque les parents appellent à défaut de Doctolib pour certains ce n’est que visite le matin à certains créneaux pour les VRAIES URGENCES, sinon les RDV c’est pour le lendemain, voir le surlendemain. 

Si chaque fois qu’un gamin avait de la fièvre, allait chez le médecin, il faudrait encore + de médecins m dans ma commune, et pourtant il y en a au moins 8 généralistes minimum pour 3.000 habitants. 

Donc il faut malgré tout savoir « modérer » 

J’insiste de voir le médecin quand l’enfant ne mange pas alors que d’habitude il a toujours faim donc éventuellement angine … ou otite si la fièvre fait des pics etc 

Mais quand l’enfant est « normal » mais fièvre ne serait-ce qu’en le touchant car je viens de le changer alors qu’il était bien en forme pour jouer, je me doute que c’est probablement les dents ou … pas très grave non plus.


----------



## Catie6432 (19 Septembre 2022)

Ce n'est pas moi qui fait les protocoles tel celui de la Covid. Également mon contrat est un contrat associatif et c'est ainsi qu'il est libellé. Si je commence à dire à mes employeurs que par rapport à ce qu'ils ont signé j'ai de la souplesse qu'il ne faut pas en tenir compte etc je n'en finirait pas depuis 25 ans d'accueillir des enfants qui n'ont rien à faire dans un accueil collectif au vu de leur état. Et j'ai eu quelques cas qui m'incitent toujours à la prudence. Une réaction à un vaccin cet enfant a ensuite toujours été vacciné à l'hôpital sous surveillance médicale, des enfants qui même découverts et après une dose de médicament contre la fièvre avaient une fièvre qui s'emballait littéralement et j'en passe et des meilleurs. Et jusqu'à maintenant je n'ai jamais alerté des parents pour rien. Cela m'a aussi permis en 25 ans de ne jamais poser un arrêt de travail à part pour ma covid cette année. J'ai échappé aux angines, gastros, rhinopharyngites et j'en passe.


----------

